# parma question



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

On the toy track level..is it worth buying a parma controller?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Which Parma controller? The Economy - yes. The Turbo - maybe not, just depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

which parma controller is recommended for mag/nonmagnatractions?in what ohm range is the limit for those cars on afx toy track.


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stock cars I would guess 60 ohms, modded with polys and mean greens maybe 45 ohms. Others might know better.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

FastZ28 said:


> Stock cars I would guess 60 ohms, modded with polys and mean greens maybe 45 ohms. Others might know better.


That is perfect according to my experience.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I was using a 45 ohm for everything - just my preference.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

glueside said:


> I was using a 45 ohm for everything - just my preference.


I also use 45 ohm for AW Tjets, MagnaTraction, AW X-Traction, Tycos, Tomy SRTs. I have 1 tyco walwart per lane for power.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For T jets, especially with the twitchier older JL/AW chassis, 90 ohm or better Parma econo controllers are the best bang for the buck. When all your set controllers are in the 45-60 ohm range this is the simplest solution to better control.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The best Ohm level for those cars will depend upon how you are powering your track. If you are using 12-18 volts a 45 Ohm controller should work for magnetractions while nonmags would likely prefer 60-90 Ohms. If you are using higher voltage, then 60-90 Ohms would be best. Overall, I've found that 60 Ohm Parma econos work for a wide variety of cars and voltages. They're not always ideal, particularly for higer downforce cars like Marchons, but they'll work and if all four lanes are using the same controllers a 60-Ohm Econo is a reliable, economical choice.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

copperhead71 said:


> On the toy track level..is it worth buying a parma controller?


If you are thinking about getting into the hobby a little deeper and are starting out with a set,I think a parma econo controller will definetly bring you to the next level.

I have a bunch of different ohm ones in a milk crate somewhere tangled into a birds nest.I like different controllers for different chassis.

But the 45 is a good all around go to one to get.

Mike


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

On my own little experience of home racing, I found that a controller choice depands on : 

chassis you will run
voltage on your track
amperes amount

Personaly, on my track, I'm running around 13volt, 8amperes (powering 4 lanes), and mostly xtractions and tjets (+ a couple of magnetless inline chassis like tyco 440 widepan, and a few tomy turbos and 440narrow with magnet). I found that 45ohm was a bit too short for my needs. I plan to upgrade to parma eco 60ohm controllers.

Does it worth the investement ? In my opinion, definitly. At least 1 for you, and give cheap controllers to your opponents


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks all...very helpfull info!!!


----------

